# Err 80 - Canon 60D. Help, anyone?



## killswitch (Dec 23, 2014)

I am not sure exactly what happened as I was not handling the camera. But, when I got my hands on it and upon initial inspection of the Canon 60D which has barely 20000 clicks on, the camera displays the "Err 80" on the top panel. Initial search regarding the error on Canon website says "Malfunctions related to the electric control or images have been detected." =(

I get this error when I turn it on, and upon turning on, the red light on the back of the camera stay lit for long time. I put in a SD card, and I managed to preview the images that was in the card. However, the moment I tried to take a shot, it seemed like it took the shot, but then when I wanted to preview it, I just died. Now, it will not turn on at all. =(

Am I looking at a hardware failure here? Do I need to send it in to Canon for checkup/repairs? I bought it from Canon USA, and was bought in 2011.

Edit: Whenever I install the battery and do not put in any SD card, the camera turns on and then I get the Err 80 message. As soon as I put both battery and sd card and turn on the camera, it fails to turn on at all. Another random thing I am witnessed is that the once the back LCD screen showed streaks of pink and white lines. But other times nothing at all.


----------



## brad-man (Dec 23, 2014)

I think I read somewhere that a "factory reset" will sometimes fix this error: Turn off camera, remove batteries and compact flash, close all doors. Turn camera back on, and hold the shutter down for 30 seconds. Turn camera off, put battery and compact flash back in, and turn on. This is hearsay as I've never had an Err 80.


----------



## killswitch (Dec 24, 2014)

brad-man said:


> I think I read somewhere that a "factory reset" will sometimes fix this error: Turn off camera, remove batteries and compact flash, close all doors. Turn camera back on, and hold the shutter down for 30 seconds. Turn camera off, put battery and compact flash back in, and turn on. This is hearsay as I've never had an Err 80.



Thanks Brad, yeah that did not work for me. However, I contacted the Canon reps, and one suggestion they had was to take out the SD card, battery and other accessories from camera and leave it like that for atleast 30 minutes. I kept it like that for a day and have just now inserted the battery, and the camera turned back on just fine, and I can access the menu, etc. I have yet to install a SD card and check if it can read off the card and write to it as well.


----------

